# FRB Club > Общение > Музыка >  Foo Fighters - One By One [Japan]

## Generalis

*Группа:* Foo Fighters
*Альбом:* One By One [Japan]
*Год:* 2001
*Жанр:* Рок
*Формат:* EAC / FLAC+LOG+CUE
*Кол-во композиций:* 12
*Качество:* CBR (1411kbps) / 44100KHZ / STEREO
*Общее время:* 58мин
*Размер файла:* 479,29 Mb

*Трэклист:*

01. All My Life
02. Low
03. Have It All
04. Times Like These (One-Way Motorway)
05. Disenghanted Lullabye
06. Tired
07. Halo
08. Lonely As You
09. Overdrive
10. Burn Away
11. Come Back
12. Danny Says

*Скачать Foo Fighters - One By One [Japan] (2001)*

*с Depositfiles.com:* Часть 1 | Часть 2 | Часть 3 | Часть 4 | Часть 5

*с Rapidshare.com:* Часть 1 | Часть 2 | Часть 3 | Часть 4 | Часть 5

----------

